# TTom Great Job on the Nola Archive



## bigfrank (Jun 12, 2005)

Tom it must have taken you hours to get all those posts together as you did. Great Work.


----------



## bigfrank (Jun 15, 2005)

Tom just wanted to be sure that you saw this.


----------



## TTom (Jun 16, 2005)

Frank:

I did see it, and I appreciate your praise.

I don't get to spend as much time "moderating" as I would like to, and I hope to be able to establish a series of these kinds of things to spruce up the Travel BBS.  I just hope I can find the time...

Ciao!

Tom


----------



## bigfrank (Jun 16, 2005)

Tom Since you live in Bkln and I am in Queens how about an afternoon get together to smoke a good cigar on me.


----------

